# Survival > Foraging & Wild Edibles > Bush Recipes Only >  Hard Boil Fresh Eggs - with a twist.

## Wise Old Owl

I saw somthing unusual in Maryland last month... Crabbers pouring a gallon of Apple Cider Vinegar into a large pot with boiling water and a bushel of Blue Point Crabs - -Ratio - appears to be 1-5 5 gallons of water to 1 Gallon or slightly less of Vinegar. Why? In Summary... Sweetens the meat and seperates from the shell... As we blog, I will procure a dozen of fresh eggs as I thought this might work for hard boiled!  What do you think?

----------


## nell67

> I saw somthing unusual in Maryland last month... Crabbers pouring a gallon of Apple Cider Vinegar into a large pot with boiling water and a bushel of Blue Point Crabs - -Ratio - appears to be 1-5 5 gallons of water to 1 Gallon or slightly less of Vinegar. Why? In Summary... Sweetens the meat and seperates from the shell... As we blog, I will procure a dozen of fresh eggs as I thought this might work for hard boiled!  What do you think?


It works,I either add vinegar,or salt to the water then bring it to a boil,never have problems peeling the eggs.

I have also heard to poke a whole in one end of the shell before boiling,to jeep it from cracking while boiling,and also helps when peeling them after.

(another trick is to drain the boiling water,and immediately place the eggs into a bowl of ice water until cooled)

----------


## ravenscar

I read somewhere that you can "boil" eggs with hot sand, but idk just though id throw it out there

----------


## Rick

Once I've boiled them I run them under cold water as I peel them. The change in temp helps loosen the egg from the shell as Nell said. 

Nell, adding salt to the water should raise the boiling point since the viscosity has changed. It could result in overcooked eggs. I don't add salt to any water that has to be boiled, like pasta, for that reason. Having said that, if it works for you...you know. 

Older eggs work better to hard boil. I try to keep my older and newer eggs separated in the egg keeper so I know which ones are boilers.

----------


## nell67

> Once I've boiled them I run them under cold water as I peel them. The change in temp helps loosen the egg from the shell as Nell said. 
> 
> Nell, adding salt to the water should raise the boiling point since the viscosity has changed. It could result in overcooked eggs. I don't add salt to any water that has to be boiled, like pasta, for that reason. Having said that, if it works for you...you know. 
> 
> Older eggs work better to hard boil. I try to keep my older and newer eggs separated in the egg keeper so I know which ones are boilers.


Rick,  You are boiling them too long,LOL.

Bring the salted water and eggs to a rolling boil,place a lid on top,and turn off the heat,set timer for 20 minutes,and viola,perfectly hard boiled eggs!

----------


## Rick

That how I to it without the salt.

----------


## Camp10

> Rick,  You are boiling them too long,LOL.
> 
> Bring the salted water and eggs to a rolling boil,place a lid on top,and turn off the heat,set timer for 20 minutes,and viola,perfectly hard boiled eggs!


My wife pointed to your post and said "see!"  I dont do it that way but she does.  I bring cold salted water with the eggs in it to a boil and leave it on the stove to boil for 7 minutes.  I run it under cold water after the 7 minutes and viola..perfect hard boiled eggs.

----------


## aflineman

> My wife pointed to your post and said "see!"  I dont do it that way but she does.  I bring cold salted water with the eggs in it to a boil and leave it on the stove to boil for 7 minutes.  I run it under cold water after the 7 minutes and viola..perfect hard boiled eggs.


I tell the Wife that I want hard boiled eggs and viola..perfect hard boiled eggs.  :W00t: 

(I can't cook them worth a darn so I ask her nicely to do it).  :Smile:

----------


## Rick

I can see that both you guys walk on the wild side. Bravo!

----------

